# fertility treatments in Spain



## Laure (May 9, 2016)

An AFP journalist based in Madrid is looking for women or couples who have sought fertility treatments in Spain (IVF, egg donation, etc). I would like to know what made you decide to come to Spain, how you selected your clinic, how the treatment went.  If you wish, you may remain anonymous. My e-mail adress is [email protected]
many thanks, Laure


----------

